# Sick cat



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

So as some of you may know from a previous post I am currently away on military training till 12 Dec. I got a call from my cat sitter to tell me Spaz is bleeding from the mouth and that she was taking him to the vet. They discovered a mass under his tounge and gave him an antibiotic shot and some pain meds, today he went in to have the mass removed to be sen away for biopsy and after the surgery they put a feeding tube down in since he hasn't been eating or drinking for a couple days now. When they put the feeding tube in they did an x-ray to check that it was in the proper position and discovered tumors through his lungs. So I'm waiting for the biopsy results but my vet is almost positive that it is cancer, so on that note tomorrow my precious baby boy will be put down tomorrow. I don't even know what to do with myself right now and I'm having difficulty concentrating on my course and it is a major career course. F*#k (excuse the language) I'm so lost right now.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so so sorry you have to put your kitty down. Especially hard for you when you can't even be there to comfort the kitty. I'm sure it's devastating for the cat-sitter too.

I really think cats (and all pets) know when they are really sick, and they are grateful for the care you have given them. It is the kindest thing to be able to put them out of their pain and suffering..

I love this story, it always comforts me:
_____________________________________________________________________________
Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown... 
______________________________________

((hug)) Cheryl


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you very much, made me cry some more but it is good I like it.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

You're welcome, Jaime. I cried again when I posted the "Rainbow Bridge". There is no way no go through this without tears for the love lost.

I will always remember my cats that had to be euthanized. Spaz will always be in your heart.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

My best friend just made me bawl my eyes out, she sent me a message and told me she went to see him and gave him lots of love and told him I loved him.....breaks my heart to not be able to be there with him. This is the 2nd time this has happened to me.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for serving in the military. So many people give so much of their lives to the military to protect those who cannot serve. I'm so sorry you have to be away from your family at a time like this. Do you have a counselor or trusted clergy or close acquaintence to talk to where you are? Hope so....we are here.....not much help - but we understand.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this. My daughter is in the service and I dread the day anything happens to her well-loved dog. She misses him so much as it is.

It sounds like you have a very, truly caring friend which is a blessing in these moments. So sorry for your kitty.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I'll be thinking of you. And Spaz.


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

It's a very hard thing when you pet gets sick or has to leave this world..butat least he wont have to suffer. He'll be happy and healthy again, watching over you.


----------



## EmJ (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry... I'm sure your cat knows that you love him very much... just know that now he will get to be a happy and healthy cat, and will be waiting for the day when you can reunite again. Both you and Spaz are in our thoughts and prayers. xx


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this without being at your cat's side. I know how much that hurts, and how...frustrating it can be. I know I still blame myself for not being at my dog's side when he was sick, that perhaps if I had been there, I could have picked up on him not feeling well sooner, and maybe that would have made the difference. 

And now, I just had to put down my cat too, and it was the hardest decision I've had to make. 
*hugs*

If you feel the need to talk, feel free to pm me.


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Jaimie,

Just thinking of you and sending strength your way.

((another hug))

Cheryl


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Jaimie,

Spaz knew how much he was loved, and knows you would be there if you could. I'm sorry you have to go through this.

**hugs**


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Well it's with a heavy heart I'm telling you that Spaz was put down last week just before I went on a major training exercise for my course. It was so hard to make the decision but I couldn't let him suffer anymore. My sister had to go do it for me yet again. I leave to drive home on Fri and will get home Sat sometime and am very upset at the fact that he won't be there to meet me at the door. It's going to be some hard to get used to. Thank you everyone for your support on this.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I've been home for a couple days now and it has been a horrible feeling with Spaz not being here, then today I went to pick up his ashes and pay my vet bill and was doing fine till the vet tried to reassure me that it wasn't my fault and that mouth tumours come on very fast and there was nothing I could have done, so then I started bawling like a baby...... I miss him so much and still put papers up where he can't reach them and eat them like he always did.


----------

